# Water Buffalo Horn - questions



## W3DRM (Mar 17, 2009)

I am getting ready to turn a piece of CSUSA Water Buffalo Horn I picked up during the CSUSA group sale last January. The description in the CSUSA catalogue indicates it is stabilized.

This morning I was looking at the piece of horn and noticed it has several cracks that appear to go just about all the way through the horn, when viewed from each end. I did not notice them when I got it a couple months ago.


My questions are as follows:

If the horn is stabilized, as advertised, do I need to worry about the cracks or do anything special before or during the turning?
Should I soak it in cold water (as mentioned in several posts) before turning? My thinking here is that if the horn is stabilized then soaking it isn't going to help at all or very little at best.
This is my first piece of buffalo horn to turn so I want to be a bit cautious before I start. I have turned deer antler and had no problem at all with it other than the odor during turning...:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 17, 2009)

I doubt that the horn is stabilized... it's pretty dense stuff and I don't know how a stabilizing solution would penetrate.  I've never soaked mine and I've noticed several on IAP have recommended you do so., but I do drill very carefully and slowly, watching the heat carefully.. even have dripped a little water in the drill hole as I drill for additional cooling.  If you have just hair line cracks, try some water thin CA before you start.  

I've only had one crack of the half dozen or so I've made... it was in a glass topped case at a show and the sun was shining into the booth and the case.. I lost about 6 pens that day because of the heat... I've pretty much given up on the glass cases, between breaking one glass and the heat problem, they're more trouble than worth to me now.


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 17, 2009)

The odor is different. The odor from antler is like a tooth being drilled, while the odor from horn is like burning hair. One is bone after all and the other is hair.

As far as the stabilization is concerned, I'll have to defer to others as I've only turned a couple and do not know if they were stabilized or not. I did not soak them however.

The pieces I had, did have cracks in them, which I thought were normal for the material.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 17, 2009)

I have purchased UNstabilized horn and sent it out to be stabilized.  I was told by a source I consider very knowledgeable that the horn could not absorb enough liquid to make stabilization viable.

As to cracking, I have made MANY buffalo horn pens that cracked.  I finallly made a cigar pen that I use, myself.  Keeping it in my pocket, or on my desk, it has done fine.  I believe the others cracked due to the changes in atmosphere (temp and Humidity) taking them from show to show.

While I realize I have not ANSWERED your question, I hope this will give you some insight to the nature of your horn.


----------



## skywizzard (Mar 17, 2009)

Don,  I turned the CSUSA Water Buffalo Horn recently.  I did not soak, but I didn't have any cracks as you described.  It appeared a little "ragged" when I first started turning but finished nicely.  It says stabilized, but really doesn't look like stabilized.   Stinks something terrible while turning.  Be sure to use mask or good dust collector


----------



## W3DRM (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Here is the CSUSA catalogue description of the Water Buffalo Horn item # 348-0100:

*Water Buffalo Horn Pen Blank*

*Water buffalo horn is ideal for creating unique, custom pens. The subtle pattern with an occasional light streak gives a unique look to this material. It's easy to turn and very dense so it takes detail very well. Water buffalo horn is stabilized for durability and is moisture resistant. It finishes nicely and takes standard finishes. These pen blanks are 3/4" round by 5 1/4" long. Blanks require drilling.*

Am going to give it a try this morning. Will let you know how it comes out. I do have a good mask and DC. Hope they help keep the smell to a minimum...


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 17, 2009)

I've stopped turning water buffalo horn because of the cracking. As mentioned the couple I keep in my collection case have done fine but the ones I've sold have all been returned cracked. There are way too many woods and other materials to turn that to worry about more buffalo horn pens going out then returning. I hope yours works fine and that you have the good luck that others have reported.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## gketell (Mar 18, 2009)

I've made several pens from buffalo horn (non-stabilized).  But after reading all the issues others had I've stayed with pens that use thicker blanks like the Cigar.  I've not had one crack yet.

GK


----------

